# cast ash?



## glycerine (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just wondering for the "cigar" pens, has anyone actually cast ashes to use for the tip?  Maybe mix in some bright orange powder to make it somewhat look lit?


----------



## aggromere (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the ash would be too weak to cast.  I have played around with everything to come up with a good looking ash.  the cigar blanks I posted earlier all have gray dyed BEB.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 22, 2010)

aggromere said:


> I think the ash would be too weak to cast. I have played around with everything to come up with a good looking ash. the cigar blanks I posted earlier all have gray dyed BEB.


 
Well, I don't mean taking cigar ash and trying to cast while keeping the structure.  I had thought about that before, but I think you are right, it would be too brittle.
What I was thinking about was just using ash from the fireplace or wherever just to get the basic color, just mix it in in its "dust" form, you know what I mean?


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 22, 2010)

I bet if you had one of those good HIGH quality atomizers full of CA glue and the patience of Job you could give that ash a run for it's money.  All you'd need is enough to then submerge it in epoxy or resin or something.


----------



## aggromere (Nov 22, 2010)

*cigar ash*

here is a picture of a cigar ash.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 23, 2010)

You people are probably going to think I am nuts, but i will share this anyway.


I smoke cigarettes. My wife is a candle NUT. There is almost always a candle burning somewhere in the vacinity, and sometimes close to the ashtray. For some unexplained reason, I enjoy soaking ashes in melted candle wax. I don't know why, but i enjoy doing it.... ALOT. 

Through this weird practice, I have learned a bit about ashes, and am 100% confident i could cast a cigar ash in whole ash form. In fact, I bet if i could keep a cigar ash from breaking off, I could cast a whole blank worth in one shot!

If I were actually going to try, I think this would be my first attempt.......

First, light up the stogie and get enough ash to cast (a little extra length for tooling of course). Then, without flipping the ashes off, I would let the cigar go out. Holding the cigar vertical with the ash on top, and CONFIDENT the cigar was completely out, I would use thin CA and add one drop at a time. I would add the first drops in the very top center of the ash. Probably 4 or 5 drops, depending on how long the ash is. Once i got good saturation in the center, I would start on the outsides (if needed). I suspect when you add the drops to the top, they will soak the entire ash and no more would be needed. 

I think the ash would interact with the CA causing it to set very quickly. I also know that the ash will shrink slightly, both in length, and width. Kinda like swimming in cold water fellas!!

You know what... I think i will give it a go next time i get a Garcia Vega Crystal!


----------



## RAdams (Nov 23, 2010)

aggromere said:


> here is a picture of a cigar ash.


 

I also have some buckeye burl that actually looks similar to that ash!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 23, 2010)

RAdams said:


> You people are probably going to think I am nuts, but i will share this anyway.
> 
> 
> I smoke cigarettes. My wife is a candle NUT. There is almost always a candle burning somewhere in the vacinity, and sometimes close to the ashtray. For some unexplained reason, I enjoy soaking ashes in melted candle wax. I don't know why, but i enjoy doing it.... ALOT.
> ...



In that case, send me your address and I'll find you a Garcia Vega Crystal!


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 23, 2010)

oddly enough, I saw in the new PSI catalog that the M# people are now casting Valcanic ash for them exclusively.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 23, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> oddly enough, I saw in the new PSI catalog that the M# people are now casting Valcanic ash for them exclusively.


 
Oh gosh...


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 23, 2010)

*here we go.*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXMMM30.html


----------



## glycerine (Nov 23, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXMMM30.html


 
If anyone wants to try it, this site sells vocanic ash from Iceland: http://nammi.is/icelandic-volcano-ash-c-175_429.html


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 23, 2010)

The people that buy the volcanic blanks are going to be cursed.  Volcanic materials are not supposed to be taken from their original site. voodoo! :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## RAdams (Nov 23, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> The people that buy the volcanic blanks are going to be cursed. Volcanic materials are not supposed to be taken from their original site. voodoo! :bananen_smilies027:


 

I think that depends on where the volcano is located yeah?? 



Glycerin, I will never turn down a good stogie!! My address is.....:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## aggromere (Nov 23, 2010)

If someone interested in ash can use poly clay i bet you could make one.  Alternate irregular disks of white and gray and cross hatch each layer with a few lead thin black then kinda squish it all to gether gently and roll it out round to an inch in diameter.  Might work.


----------



## aggromere (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone have a contest on the forums or just the bosses?


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 23, 2010)

RAdams said:


> In fact, I bet if i could keep a cigar ash from breaking off, I could cast a whole blank worth in one shot!




If I recall, though it's been two decades now. There was a trick people used when I was in HS to keep an entire cigarette ash from falling off.  I would think it may work with a cigar.  I believe what they did was break off a part of paper clip and insert it into the cigarette. Somehow it kept the ashes bound fairly well.  It took a fair amount of force to make the ashes fall off.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 23, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> The people that buy the volcanic blanks are going to be cursed.  Volcanic materials are not supposed to be taken from their original site. voodoo! :bananen_smilies027:



Don't **** Pele off.


----------



## Parson (Nov 23, 2010)

aggromere said:


> ... then kinda squish it all together ...



Gotta love that technical terminology! :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## RAdams (Nov 24, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Can anyone have a contest on the forums or just the bosses?


 

Do i smell lots of Cigar smoke in the near future?:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Nov 24, 2010)

aggromere said:


> If someone interested in ash can use poly clay i bet you could make one. Alternate irregular disks of white and gray and cross hatch each layer with a few lead thin black then kinda squish it all to gether gently and roll it out round to an inch in diameter. Might work.


 
That sounds like an idea.  Maybe CreativeWriting or Toni could pull it off.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 24, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Can anyone have a contest on the forums or just the bosses?


 
I imagine anyone can. Go for it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Contests must be approved by the activities manager, Mike (Mbroberg) (http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=7839)


----------



## glycerine (Nov 24, 2010)

Like I said, contests must be approved by the activities manager...


----------



## RAdams (Nov 25, 2010)

rofl


----------



## cnccutter (Nov 25, 2010)

one thing to consider is IF you can get this cast and stabilized, is that the ash is the leftover residue of an organic mater burning. in most cases this has a high concentration of silica. it will be tougher on the old skews I'd bet

Erik


----------

